# Emptying toilets



## lindybell (Jun 9, 2007)

Hi

We were in Lymington/Keyhaven in Hampshire last weekend. We were parked on a road leading to the beach where we planned to stay overnight with one or two other vans doing the same.

About 9pm, still daylight, we could see some activity up ahead from the van about 100yds in front of us. We were intrigued until we realised what was happening.

The footpath at the side of the vans was raised and down the other side (away from the road) in full view of us and anyone else who happened to go past and very close to the footpath they started to dig a hole. Next thing out came the toilet tank and contents deposited in said hole!

There is a toilet block just 1 mile down the road I would have thought that might have been better than digging a hole next to a pubilc footpath.

I was shocked to say the least. Its a great place to park, no restrictions for motor caravans no parking meters or nonsense like that. How long will it be though before Motor caravans are banned if this is what is happening.

We enjoy wild parking when we can but when we need to empty our toilet or fill up with water then we go on a site and pay for the privilege.

Perhaps its just me but I would be keen to hear any one else's point of view on this.

Lindybell


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

disgusting :x :x :x 

Why is this in the France touring bit? French toilets are much improved and although some French people do tend to use the countryside as a big toilet, I have never seen anyone there do such a thing. Perhaps this is a good enough reason to get disposal facilities about the countryside here?

Sue


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Just had another thought - if people could do such a thing I'm a bit surprised they even bothered to dig a hole first.

Sue


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Not that I would do it but I remember reading in a leaflet from one of the clubs that this was OK, Alan


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

It is quite a common practice on rallies in farmers fields if there is not another alternative. And as for fulltimers on the canals they dump it by the tow path all the time if they are using casette toilets and have no holding tanks.

I think it is distasteful to do it by the side of a public path though and motorhomers have plenty of other altenatives available to them.

peedee


----------



## lindybell (Jun 9, 2007)

Sorry put it in French touring by mistake. Think someone has corrected it for me now, thank you.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

You should have taken his reg number and posted it on here.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Agree, that in this 'modern' age and with the facilities available to us, that this should not need to happen.............however (as has already been said) it is still quite common on rally fields in remote places, and was accepted practice in the early days of motorcaravanning (60's and 70's).

At least they dug a hole and not just tipped it into a bush!!!!

Carl


----------



## Oscarmax (Mar 3, 2011)

We have seen this before at Micheal Woods motorway services, some morons had been emptying there cassette on the verges by the caravan parking area.


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi

I have read that in soil, with all the "bugs" in the topsoil 1' down is the best and it will get broken down quickly. Sand has less things living in it so 3' down is required, having burnt the loo roll and of course no chemicals.

That close is inconsiderate though.

8O


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

Standard practice on Scout Camps, probably the armed forces too.

The "george" pit is much deeper than 12" though as I recall more like 36". Kids used to love digging the "George".


Steve


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

As a Girl Guide many years ago it was one of the first tasks when we arrived was to dig the trench and pitch the loo tent over the top of it. 

Last year on a CC&C rally we stayed on a children's play farm and the farmer had got his digger and took out a shallow patch (not far from stewards much to there dismay) for everyone to drop their loo tanks into and he said he would just cover it up when we had gone. 

As long as the hole was deep enough for anything not to resurface then I suppose it wouldn't do too much harm. Couldn't do it myself, even on the rally I couldn't, brought it home to empty. :roll: :roll: 

Mandy


----------

